# سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)



## assyrian girl (14 أكتوبر 2007)

سبب ترقق العظااااااااااااام أو هشاااااااشة العظاااااااااااااااااااااااام 


البروتين الحيواني يزيد من خسارة العظام: 

في دراستها، المرأة التي تأخذ نسبة عالية من (البروتين الحيواني/النباتي) كنسبة؛ تعاني من خسارة متزايدة في عنق عظم الفخذ عندها. 

أيضاً النسبة العالية من (البروتين الحيواني/النباتي) كانت مترافقة مع زيادة خطر كسر عظم الورك.و

((إن الحموض الأمينية الحاوية على الكبريت و الموجودة في الأطعمة الحاوية على البروتين؛ تُستقلب إلى حمض الكبريتيك. الأطعمة الحيوانية بكاملها تسبب الحموضة. الحموضة تنشط عملية هدم العظام و تمنع عملية بناء العظام)) 
((المرأة التي تأخذ نسبة عالية من (البروتين الحيواني/النباتي) كنسبة، كانت أكثر وزناً و أكثر تناولآً للبروتين الكلي بنوعيه. هذه المرأة لديها زيادة ملحوظة في نسبة خسارة العظم أكثر من المرأة التي تأكل بروتين نباتي فقط. 

و المرأة التي تستهلك كميات أكبر من البروتين الحيواني لديها نسبة أعلى من خسارة العظام و كسور الورك بمعامل أربع أضعاف!)) 

لقد دُعي الحليب (اللحم السائل).إنّ متوسط ما يأكله الأميركي هو 150غ من البروتين الحيواني يومياً؛ على شكل اللحوم الحمراء و الطيور، و في نفس الوقت: متوسط استهلاك الأميركي يقارب ستة أضعاف (876غ) من الحليب و مشتقاته يوميا
إن حليب الأم في تركيبته الكاملة هو للأطفال الرّضع. 

حتى علماء مصانع الألبان لن يكونوا حمقى لدرجة أن يجادلوا هذه الحقيقة المقبولة عالمياً. 

بحكمتها؛ طبيعة الأم : يوجد 33 مغ كالسيوم في كل 100 غ حليب... 

البالغون لا يشربون حليب الثدي. و في نهاية المقال قائمة بتراكيز الكالسيوم الموجودة في أطعمتنا. 

قد تُفاجأ عندما تعرف أن العديد من الأطعمة الطبيعية تحوي وفرةً من الكالسيوم. 

إن تساؤلاً هاماً يُطرح : لماذا الشعوب الآسيوية المحتفظة بتقاليدها لم تصاب باعوجاج العظام؛ ترقق العظام... 

حتى اعتمدوا على (الطعام الأميركي): المكون من الحليب و منتجات مصانع الألبان!
إن مصانع الألبان تملك كامل الحقوق النفسية للكلام عن الكالسيوم في الأغذية الموجودة في السوبر ماركت. 

و قليل من مصنّعي الأغذية يجرؤ على منافسة دعايات مصانع الألبان التي تدل أنه لا يوجد أي غذاء آخر يحتوي على الكالسيوم الموجود في الحليب، و بدون الحليب و منتجات مصانع الألبان ستنتهي يوماً ما حتماً بترقق في عظامك. 

إن عصير برتقال تروبيكانا طرح في السوق على أنه حاوي على كالسيوم الفاكهة، و حسب المصنّع ؛ يحتوي العصير على نوع من الكالسيوم قابل للامتصاص أكثر من حبوب الكالسيوم المصنّعة. كل كوب منه يحتوي على 350 مغ كالسيوم مقابل 302 مغ في الحليب و 172 مغ في 30غ من الجبنة الأميركية. 

Minute Maid نوع من البرتقال يحوي 15-ضعف من الكالسيوم مقابل الأنواع الأخرى. 

حبوب الأطفال المطبوخة Gerber نوع منها يحوي شعير و مكتوب عليها : مصدر ممتاز للحديد و الكالسيوم. 

من محتوياتها طحين شعير + ثنائي و ثلاثي فوسفات الكالسيوم. 

و بالتالي غير عصير البرتقال و أطعمة الأطفال لا يوجد أي ادعاء بوجود الكالسيوم في أي غذاء آخر! 

إن النتيجة طبعاً هي أن يحمل الحليب الاحتكار. و يحملون هذا العنوان إلى أفكار الأميركيين عن الكالسيوم. 

و قليل من يجرؤ على تحدي ذلك الادعاء. 

إن رحلة ضمن سوبرماركت نموذجية أميركية تظهر كيفية ترتيب أجنحة مجموعات الأطعمة. 

طبعاً يوجد فاكهة و خضار طازجة في قسم، واللحوم و الطيور في قسم آخر. الرز و الحبوب يوضعان منفصلين عن البقول و الخضار المعلبة. الحليب و منتجات الألبان (و الذي يمثل أكثر ما يبحث عنه الأميركيين للغذاء) يوضع غالباً أبعد ما يمكن عن الباب الأمامي للسوبرماركت. الأغذية المصنّعة توضع مع البسكويت و رقائق البطاطا كلها معاً في جناح واحد؛ هذه الوجبات (الخفيفة) عالية الطاقة قليلة الألياف توضع بحيث تسير مسافة خلال المشروبات الغازية المصنّعة عالية السكّر. 

إن المقرقشات(التوينكيز) تحوي كالسيوم... هذه الكعكة الاسفنجية الذهبية مع حشوة الكريما تشكل جزءاً كبيراً من طبخنا ضمن ثقافتنا الوطنية. كثير من المقرقشات مصنّعة و غير صحية مثل غيرها من الوجبات السريعة. 

منها ما هو سريع التحضير، وهو مصدر سريع للطاقة و سهل على الأم تحضيره لأولادها قبل الذهاب إلى المدرسة. 

عندما كنت في الكلّية؛ التوينكيز كانت تشكل واحدة من أربع مجموعات رئيسية من الأطعمة الضارة (البطاطا المقلية ، المشروبات الكحولية، همبرغر ماكدونالد). 

عند قراءة محتويات التوينكيز نتعجب كيف أن الانسان قد تقدم كثيراً خلال الخمس و العشرين ألف سنة المنقضية، حيث كان يأكل الفواكه و الجوز الخضراوات و الحبوب، و نادراً شريحة لحم فيل منقرض، إلى أن توصل إلى: : 
إن مصانع الألبان و منتجي الحليب يستثمرون مئات ملايين الدولارات كل سنة لكي يضمنوا أن الأميركيين سيستمرون بشرب الحليب و أكل منتجات مصانع الألبان. و يستثمرون أموالهم لكي يجعلوا الأميركيين باستمرار مقتنعين بأن الحليب لذيذ و أن تناوله هو و مشتقاته يجب أن يستمر لنضمن صحة جيدة! 

شوارب الحليب البيضاء أنيقة! اشرب الحليب و ستصبح جميلاً! بجسم فائق الجمال. 

إن الممثلين، المسرحيين، أبطال الرياضة، و حتى الرئيس كليينتوون و بوب دول : طُلبت منهم الدعاية للحليب!!! 

كلهم أكدوا مع المادة اللزجة البيضاء الموضوعة على شفاههم العليا أنّ شرب الحليب صحّي و نافع للصحة.... 

من سيجادل على مثل هذا الشيك المفتوح؟!؟! (مَثَل) 

إن الاعلانات الملصقة الممتدة على أرض أميركا تطرح السؤال(((هل تريد الحليب؟ GOT MILK? ))) 

كال ريبكين لاعب البيسبول الشهير يظهر حاملاً مضرب بيسبول، مبتسماً ضمن الدعاية قائلاً: 

(( مع كل الحليب المقشود الذي أشربه ، قد يصبح اسمي كالسيوم ريبكين!)) 

إن معلوماتنا عن ترقق العظام ترتكز على افتراض خاطئ. المرأة الأميركية تشرب ما يعادل 2 باوند(906غ) من الحليب أو ما يعادله من المشتقات يومياً و طيلة فترة حياتها. 

و ينصح الأطباء بأخذ الكالسيوم للمحافظة على قوة العظام و زيادة كثافتها أي كتلة العظام؛ 

طبقاً لهذه النصيحة المعممة من قبل الأطباء و مدراء مصانع الألبان؛ ستصل كتلة عظام المرأة إلى كتلة عظام الديناصور!! 

طريقة الاستنتاج هذه لا بد أن تنقرض: 

25 مليون مرأة أميركية لديهنّ ترقق في العظام!!!!!!!!!!! 

إن شرب الحليب لا يمنع ترقق العظام. 

الحليب يحوي كالسيوم، و العظام كذلك. عندما ننصح بإضافة الكالسيوم إلى طعامنا نلجأ إلى شرب الحليب و أكل مشتقاته!! 
هام:لكي نمتص الكالسيوم، يحتاج جسمنا إلى كمية معتبرة من عنصرمعدني آخر هو المغنيزيوم. 

الحليب و منتجاته يحتوي على كمية ضئيلة من المغنيزيوم. و بدون وجود المغنيزيوم يمتص الجسم فقط 25 بالمئة من الكالسيوم الموجود في الحليب. 

أما الكالسيوم الباقي فيسبب المشاكل! فبدون المغنيزيوم يستخدم الجسم زيادة الكالسيوم بطرق مؤذية: 

يُستخدم لبناء ملاط على جدران الشرايين يتحول ألى صفائح تسبب تصلب الشرايين. 

كما يُحول عن طريق الكلى إلى حصى مؤلمة يزداد حجمها مثل اللؤلؤة في المحارة، تسدّ المجاري البولية. 

و إنّ زيادة الكالسيوم تساهم في التهاب المفاصل: ترسّب الكالسيوم المؤذي يظهر غالباً على شكل داء في المفاصل. 

إن USDA قد أصدرت مخططاً بالحاجات اليومية من الفيتامينات و المعادن. حيث أُعطيَ 

RDA للكالسيوم =1500مغ 

RDA للمغنيزيوم =750مغ يومياً 

إن المجتمع يُؤكّد على أهمية الكالسيوم، و لكن نادراً ما يهتم بالمغنيزيوم. 

حالياً تم اكتشاف أنّ المغنيزيوم هام و أساسي للنشاط الإنزيمي، بالإضافة إلى أهميته في امتصاص الكالسيوم. 

المغنيزيوم ضروري جداً لوظائف الأعصاب و العضلات و للمحافظة على توازن الـPH في الجسم. 

المغنيزيوم مع الفيتامين B6 يساعدان على إذابة حصى فوسفات الكالسيوم التي تتكون غالباً من زيادة استهلاك منتجات الحليب. 

من المصادر الجيدة للمغنيزيوم: البقوليات، الخضار الورقية مثل الكرنب و الملفوف، الحبوب الكاملة، و عصير البرتقال. 

من المصادر الجيدة للكالسيوم: الخضار الورقية، اللوز، الهليون، القرنبيط، الملفوف، الشوفان، البقوليات، البقدونس، بذور السمسم و الصويا. 

إن ترقق العظام يجب أن لا يُقرن بالحاجة إلى الكالسيوم، بل هو نتيجةٌ لفقدان الكالسيوم. 

إنّ الكمية الضخمة للبروتين في الحليب تسبب خسارة 50 بالمئة من الكالسيوم و طرحها في البول ، و بعبارة أُخرى : 

بمضاعفة استهلاكك البروتين ستخسر من 1إلى 1.5 بالمئة من كتلة الهيكل العظمي سنوياً و خاصة المرأة بعد انقطاع الطمث عندها. 

إنّ الكالسيوم الموجود في الخضار الورقية أسهل امتصاصاً منه في الحليب، كما أنّ البروتين النباتي لا يسبب خسارة الكالسيوم كما يفعل البروتين الحيواني. 

إذا خسرت امرأة بعد انقطاع الطمث 1--1.5 بالمئة من كتلة هيكلها العظمي كل سنة؛ ماذا سيكون التأثير بعد 20سنة؟ 

لقد كانت تراكيز الكالسيوم (المفرز من قِبل العظام) عالية في الدم في حالات ترقق العظام المدروسة، 

الحليب، فقط يضيف إلى هذه التراكيز العالية المزيد من الكالسيوم غير القابل للامتصاص فيستخدمها الجسم ليسبب تصلّب الشرايين و داء المفاصل و حصى الكلى وغيرها. 

إن كتلة العظام لا تزداد بعد عمر 35 سنة. هذه الحقيقة الحيوية (التي لا جدال عليها بين العلماء) يتجاهلها عباقرة التسويق في مصانع الحليب الذين يُؤكدون أن المرأة بعد هذا العُمر هي مستهلك مُستهدف للحليب و منتجاته. 

على الأقل واحدة من كل أربع نساء في أميركا ستعاني من ترقق العظام مع كسر أحد الأضلع أو الورك أو الساعد. 

في عام 1994 نشر الباحثون في جامعة تكساس نتائج تجربة تدل أن حبوب الكالسيوم المصنّعة غير فعّالة في منع خسارة العظام. 

خلال خمس سنوات بعد انقطاع الطمث، هنالك خسارة متسارعة لكتلة العظام، بشكل خاص من العمود الفقري. 

و خلال هذه الفترة ، تعديل الاستروجين هو أكثر تأثيراً في منع الخسارة السريعة للعظام. 

كتلة العظام محددة وراثياً: 

في كانون الأول 1994 نُشرت دراسة في جريدة التغذية الطبية الأميركية؛ تبرهن أنّ حجم الهيكل العظمي و كتلة العظام مبرمجة وراثياً. 

أفضل قياس للهيكل العظمي أُخذ من شباب يأخذون معدلاً ملائماً من الكالسيوم.مهما يكن؛ زيادة الكالسيوم كان لها تأثير على خسارة العظام.لكن متى ما وصلت نسبة الكالسيوم الى الكفاية، يُفرز الزائد منه في البول أو تمتصه الكلى، الشرايين و الكبد. و زيادة الكالسيوم تسبب ضرراً كبيراً. 

إن نقص كتلة الهيكل العظمي المترافق مع ترقق العظام عند النساء، مُسببه الأولي هو نقص الهرمونات الستيروئيدية المفرزة من المبيضين و ذلك بعد عمر معين.مع العلم بأن أخذ الكالسيوم الكافي في الطفولة و سن المراهقة هام للحصول على كثافة مناسبة للعظام، إلا أن أخذ الكالسيوم بعد سن البلوغ له تأثير قليل. 
يحتوي حليب الأم على 33مغ كالسيوم في 100غ 

و تحتوي رقائق البطاطا على 40مغ كالسيوم في 100غ !!! 

هل تريد الحليب؟ هل تريد أمراض العظام؟ 
هذه قائمة بكمية الكالسيوم الموجودة في العديد من الأطعمة. اختر منها ما يناسبك و خذها بديلاً عن الحليب المملوء بالقيح- المحمّل بالمضادّات الحيوية-المسبب للحساسية-و الحاوي عل الهرمونات المعطاة للأبقار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
كل 100 غ من المادة المذكورة تحوي من الكالسيوم: 

1. حليب الأم 
33(الأقل!) 

29. الخس فاتح اللون 
35 mg 
30. الخس غامق اللون 
68 mg 

2. لوز 
234 mg 

31. الدبس الغامق 
684 mg 

3. Amaranth 
267 mg 

32. الدبس الأخضر 
183 mg 

4. مشمش مجفف 
67 mg 

33. الدبس الأخضر مطبوخ 
138 mg 

5. أرضي شوكي 
51 mg 

34. البامية 
92 mg 

6. فول-فاصولياء 
135 mg 

35. الزيتون 
61 mg 

7. أوراق الشوندر 
99 mg 

36. البرتقال 
43 mg 

8. بازلاء 
55 mg 

37. بقدونس 
203 mg 

9. نخالة 
70 mg 

38. فستق العبيد 
74 mg 

10. بروكولي(قرنبيط) 

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ل للفااااااااائده


----------



## قلم حر (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

شكرا للموضوع الرائع 
يثبت


----------



## assyrian girl (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*



قلم حر قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الرائع
> يثبت



you are welcome :66:


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## assyrian girl (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يوفقك​



you are most welcome sister


----------



## jojo2020 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

ميرسي قوي علي المعلومات المفيده دي 
بجد موضوع جاااااااامد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة دى​


----------



## assyrian girl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*



jojo2020 قال:


> ميرسي قوي علي المعلومات المفيده دي
> بجد موضوع جاااااااامد
> ربنا يباركك



:love45:thank you so much for ur comment and God bless you too sister


----------



## assyrian girl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

:wub:





R0O0O0KY قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة دى​



you are welcome and thx for ur comment and God bless you


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

شكرا شكرا كرل

ههههه اخيرا موضوع الج مكتوب بل عربي

شكرا حب


----------



## assyrian girl (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> شكرا شكرا كرل
> 
> ههههه اخيرا موضوع الج مكتوب بل عربي
> 
> شكرا حب




hahahah i know anyway i have alot of subject in arabic u can check them later thx alot for ur nice comment love


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

معلومات هامة جدا شكرا لك


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

:yaka:


----------



## assyrian girl (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*



ra.mi62 قال:


> معلومات هامة جدا شكرا لك



thank you so much for ur comment


----------



## assyrian girl (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

:





ra.mi62 قال:


> :yaka:



:yaka:


----------



## قلم حر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا لكاتب الموضوع .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## assyrian girl (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبب ترقق العظام (الهشاشه)*



قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا لكاتب الموضوع .
> سلام و نعمه .



:act23:

why  i know its important but anyway thx alot for ur comment :new8: and God bless you


----------

